# 2022.05.14 • Trovoada em Espinho (Praia das Sereias)



## windchill (28 Mai 2022 às 14:07)

Estes são alguns registos da trovoada que fotografei na praia da Sereia, em Espinho, no dia 14 de Maio.
Espero que gostem 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noiHL2]
	
2022.05.14 - 042936 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nogiuD]
	
2022.05.14 - 043124 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noaS3k]
	
2022.05.14 - 050654 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nog7Ev]
	
2022.05.14 - 050800 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noaS2P]
	
2022.05.14 - 052304 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noiHJ8]
	
2022.05.14 - 052716 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (28 Mai 2022 às 14:10)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noaS1G]
	
2022.05.14 - 053842 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nog7CM]
	
2022.05.14 - 054624 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nogise]
	
2022.05.14 - 054930 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noiHGj]
	
2022.05.14 - 055100 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noaRZE]
	
2022.05.14 - 055438 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noaRZ9]
	
2022.05.14 - 060502 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noaRYC]
	
2022.05.14 - 061310 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nogiqk]
	
2022.05.14 - 061422 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2noiHDZ]
	
2022.05.14 - 061544 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2022 às 14:25)

cada vez mais fantásticos! E não é só o registo perfeito das descargas, é todo o ambiente, a Lua, a estrutura da base das nuvens, a virga misturada, os reflexos oceânicos...


----------



## windchill (28 Mai 2022 às 16:58)

StormRic disse:


> cada vez mais fantásticos! E não é só o registo perfeito das descargas, é todo o ambiente, a Lua, a estrutura da base das nuvens, a virga misturada, os reflexos oceânicos...


Obrigado @StormRic


----------

